# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Seksualiteit na hartinfarct - Artikel

## Leontien

> Men vermoedt dat 30 tot 40% van de mensen met hart- en vaatziekten te kampen hebben met seksuele problemen (erectiestoornissen, orgasmeproblemen, verminderde libido...). 
> 
> De risicofactoren voor hart- en vaatziekten (zoals roken, hoge cholesterol, verhoogde bloeddruk, diabetes) kunnen ook aan de basis liggen van erectieproblemen. Erectiestoornissen kunnen dus een eerste aanwijzing zijn van een mogelijke hart- en vaatziekte, maar ook een gevolg van een dergelijke aandoening. Wanneer erectie uitblijft bij masturberen of wanneer de ochtenderectie achterwege blijft, dan kan dit wijzen op een onderliggende hart- en vaatziekte. 
> 
> De arts kan in een dergelijk geval een erectiebevorderend geneesmiddel voorschrijven, een zg. PDES-remmer (zoals sildenafil, tadalafil of verdanafil).


Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2264

----------


## kuifje

hallo
ik ben hartpatient en heb geen problemen .
wat ik wel weet en verboden ben is viagra voor mij dodelijk.
doei

----------

